
Show HN: Maslow – Social opinions platform - joslin01
https://www.producthunt.com/tech/maslow
======
joslin01
I'm the CTO of Maslow. Our tech stack is built with the following
technologies:

* Scala / Play! / Akka (api)

* Neo4j

* Meteor (webapp)

* AngularJS (admin)

* Elasticsearch

* Redis

It is deployed via ECS. All of our services are dockerized including Neo4j &
ES. If you have any questions, I'd be happy to answer them.

For those of you who are NYC-based, I'm running a Neo4j meet-up on 2/9\. Come
by and say hi!

